# Shared Projects



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

My man and I often do projects together and work quite well together when we need to. 
We have done some great woodworking together where he will rough out the project and I’ll sand and finish it. 
Some things he’s better at and some things I’m better at. 
We cut down trees together, rake leaves, paint, look after my parents, cook and clean up, keep up the woodstove, build sheds and things together. 

I am glad my man is a handyman and that he can count on me to help him when he needs it. 

Do you work well with others and share projects?
Are you a DIY’er?

Note: I’m also glad I’m able to do things on my own without his help quite effectively

Main question; What projects do you share ?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm very much of a D-I-Y'er.. had to learn when I got divorced when my daughter was small.

My o/h is a super d-i-yer..(( not quite as good as Ronni's man ).. but he can turn his hand to anything, Electrics, Plumbing, woodwork, painting and decorating, car mechanics....and a super IT person, who can even build his own computers..

We built a Barn together this past summer...  we often work as a twosome


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2019)

My wife and I do it all together. We built our house in the Ozarks from scratch, converted our greyhound bus together and have remodeled almost all of our other houses at one time or another.  There's no way we could afford to pay contractors to do all the things we've done.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm very much of a D-I-Y'er.. had to learn when I got divorced when my daughter was small.
> 
> My o/h is a super d-i-yer..(( not quite as good as Ronni's man ).. but he can turn his hand to anything, Electrics, Plumbing, woodwork, painting and decorating, car mechanics....and a super IT person, who can even build his own computers..
> 
> We built a Barn together this past summer...  we often work as a twosome



Not quite as good as Ronni’s Man?
what? No surprise  car as gifts either :laugh:
A barn is quite a project to do at any age but at this age that’s awesome


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> My wife and I do it all together. We built our house in the Ozarks from scratch, converted our greyhound bus together and have remodeled almost all of our other houses at one time or another.  There's no way we could afford to pay contractors to do all the things we've done.


We can’t afford contractors either. You built your house from scratch?
That’s impressive. Did you use a plan ? What type of house and how long did it take you ?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 9, 2019)

The hubby and I do not work well together at all. Even a simple thing as helping me fold a large tablecloth can cause problems. I start folding and he wants to go in the opposite direction. Dump the rocks here, no dump them there. He wants the job done and doesn't care what it looks like. If someone said you could get rid of weeds in your front lawn by placing tin cans every 3 feet apart all over the lawn,he would do it. Then he would proudly say,look no more weeds.

My son is a different story. We do woodworking projects together with no problem at all. I can work well with my daughter also as long as it doesn't involve fixing my computer. Then I have to leave her alone.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2019)

Keesha said:


> We can’t afford contractors either. You built your house from scratch?
> That’s impressive. Did you use a plan ? What type of house and how long did it take you ?



I  wrote in a blog all about building the house. Funny, but for a plan, the wife drew just on a piece of paper what she wanted and we went from there.  It only took us 5 weeks to shell the house and move into it and then, finish it over the next 10 months or so. We were staying in a fifth wheel trailer while building and one night, a straight wind came a blowing and I thought it was going to carry away the rv. That was all the incentive I needed to weatherproof it and move in. 

Link to the build.     https://lifeisacarnivalblog.wordpress.com/2017/06/

I'm real proud about building it from scratch. First, we cleared the spot, rented a backhoe and put in a septic, then framed, sheathed, roofed, wired and plumbed it all ourselves.

I have to add, I suppose you're never finished building. this last year, we added some shade awning and an above ground pool.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The hubby and I do not work well together at all. Even a simple thing as helping me fold a large tablecloth can cause problems. I start folding and he wants to go in the opposite direction. Dump the rocks here, no dump them there. He wants the job done and doesn't care what it looks like. If someone said you could get rid of weeds in your front lawn by placing tin cans every 3 feet apart all over the lawn,he would do it. Then he would proudly say,look no more weeds.
> 
> My son is a different story. We do woodworking projects together with no problem at all. I can work well with my daughter also as long as it doesn't involve fixing my computer. Then I have to leave her alone.



Yes your son is an excellent woodworker and I’ve seen your work with many other things so I can imagine you have a good hand at it. 

My man and I don’t always see eye to eye. 
Sometimes it’s me being difficult but usually it’s him :whome: ...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I  wrote in a blog all about building the house. Funny, but for a plan, the wife drew just on a piece of paper what she wanted and we went from there.  It only took us 5 weeks to shell the house and move into it and then, finish it over the next 10 months or so. We were staying in a fifth wheel trailer while building and one night, a straight wind came a blowing and I thought it was going to carry away the rv. That was all the incentive I needed to weatherproof it and move in.
> 
> Link to the build.     https://lifeisacarnivalblog.wordpress.com/2017/06/
> 
> ...



Thats REALLY something to be proud of squatting dog. I read through your entire blog and it’s most impressive. Very well thought out . I like the way you used the southern exposure to your advantage. 
Is that a granite slab countertop?
Did you get your raw materials shipped in easily ?
Thats MY type of lifestyle right there. 
Good for you. :thumbsup:
Gary really has it made where he lives too.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

Was the septic system tough to put in?
Did you not come into problems with tree roots and such?


----------



## gumbud (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> The hubby and I do not work well together at all. Even a simple thing as helping me fold a large tablecloth can cause problems. I start folding and he wants to go in the opposite direction. Dump the rocks here, no dump them there. He wants the job done and doesn't care what it looks like. If someone said you could get rid of weeds in your front lawn by placing tin cans every 3 feet apart all over the lawn,he would do it. Then he would proudly say,look no more weeds.
> 
> My son is a different story. We do woodworking projects together with no problem at all. I can work well with my daughter also as long as it doesn't involve fixing my computer. Then I have to leave her alone.



I salute you sir - you ain't no squatting dog where house building comes - I know you're enjoying it - I live on 8.5 acres and that's hard to manage and someone else had built the house and granny flat!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

gumbud said:


> I salute you sir - you ain't no squatting dog where house building comes - I know you're enjoying it - I live on 8.5 acres and that's hard to manage and someone else had built the house and granny flat!!


Ruth isn’t a sir Gummy. 
I think you meant SD! Lol


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2019)

My ex built our home. Some brother or another friend helped with different things. 

He had me helping to nail down the deck one day. It took me between 13 to 16 swings of my hammer to drive that looong nail in. It took him ONE (after setting the nail)!

But it took 3 years for him to put a  door on the boy's closet.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My ex built our home. Some brother or another friend helped with different things.
> 
> He had me helping to nail down the deck one day. It took me between 13 to 16 swings of my hammer to drive that looong nail in. It took him ONE (after setting the nail)!
> 
> But it took 3 years for him to put a  door on the boy's closet.



Wow really? That’s a HUGE project and really impressive to have all such skills to do such a thing. 
Theres nothing quite like a man who knows how to use tools to build and fix stuff. 

I don’t get the consistency thing either. I know we put down 3/4 inch maple hardwood everyone upstairs. That was in 2003. We just finished the maple staircase a month or so ago. That’s only 16 years. I pulled the carpet off and did everything to try and speed things up but there is no way. I think my guy stumbled on something he was unsure of and stopped cold turkey


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 9, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Was the septic system tough to put in?
> Did you not come into problems with tree roots and such?



Septic was really quite easy. Since it's in the pasture, there have been no problems with roots and such. The place I bought the tank, lent me the transit so I could lay the leech lines and distribution box correctly. 

The counter is something that most people are stunned to find out about. We used MDF (medium density fibreboard) and poured rustoleum paints of different colors on it. Then, after taping the edge, we poured a thick coat of clear urethane on. Once it hardens, it's tough as nails. I also used the mdf for the window ledges.

This counter is the second one as the renters destroyed the original which was kind of a green color.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Septic was really quite easy. Since it's in the pasture, there have been no problems with roots and such. The place I bought the tank, lent me the transit so I could lay the leech lines and distribution box correctly.
> 
> The counter is something that most people are stunned to find out about. We used MDF (medium density fibreboard) and poured rustoleum paints of different colors on it. Then, after taping the edge, we poured a thick coat of clear urethane on. Once it hardens, it's tough as nails. I also used the mdf for the window ledges.
> 
> This counter is the second one as the renters destroyed the original which was kind of a green color.



That counter is amazing from what I could see, SD. Your home looks very cozy!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Septic was really quite easy. Since it's in the pasture, there have been no problems with roots and such. The place I bought the tank, lent me the transit so I could lay the leech lines and distribution box correctly.
> 
> The counter is something that most people are stunned to find out about. We used MDF (medium density fibreboard) and poured rustoleum paints of different colors on it. Then, after taping the edge, we poured a thick coat of clear urethane on. Once it hardens, it's tough as nails. I also used the mdf for the window ledges.
> 
> This counter is the second one as the renters destroyed the original which was kind of a green color.



An empty field makes putting in septic so much easier. 
Thats a great idea for the countertop. I was wondering how you made that. 
Very creative. What are rustoleum paints? 
I don’t think I’ve heard of them before.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 10, 2019)

Keesha said:


> An empty field makes putting in septic so much easier.
> Thats a great idea for the countertop. I was wondering how you made that.
> Very creative. What are rustoleum paints?
> I don’t think I’ve heard of them before.



Here you go. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rust-Oleum


----------

